# POA?



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Have this a fair amount in my recent reno. Google site says perennial rye grass. I can't tell but it seems to be prevelant and not sure what other than hand pulling it I can or should do? I did not put pre-m down in the fall after my reno so wondering if that is why I am getting this now? And if I do nothing will this die and allow me to re-seed and pre-m in the fall?


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

First picture looks like Poa Annua


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@greengrass

Great now what though?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@1028mountain

POA Annua is working its way through the U.S. as can be seen my this map.

http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/pestoutlooks.aspx


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@cldrunner Good to know.

I Just watched a video about Anuew but that shiat is $125/1.5b. For that much I can just kill it all and re-seed in the fall. But I just don't know what to do moving forward. Somebody hold my hand and show me the way.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

1028mountain said:


> @cldrunner Good to know.
> 
> I Just watched a video about Anuew but that shiat is $125/1.5b. For that much I can just kill it all and re-seed in the fall. But I just don't know what to do moving forward. Somebody hold my hand and show me the way.


Ethofumasate will work, although it may take multiple apps.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

I got a lot more germinating this year. I overseeded last fall so I didn't put a preemergent down. I'm going to wait for the Poa to die off when summer comes and plug the dead areas with my Mazama KBG plot. Then put preemergent down next Fall.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@jha4aamu Can you recommend a brand or place to buy it? I don't need much.

@greengrass Same boat as you kind of, reno last fall no pre-m so here I am. I guess I can do the same and just reseed with TTTF in the fall then pre-m shortly thereafter.

FWIW I have been wathcing 'Paul's Prime Cuts' which he appears to deal mostly with TTTF and POA. He say Anuew seems to be working but again I got no interest in $125 for how little I need.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I put down a low rate of anuew today, .2 oz/M, for pgr purposes. The bag will last a long time as its supposed to last longer GDDs. The max label rate for poa a is .18 so anything higher should suppress it.

At .2 oz/M, it will do 120 apps on a 1000 sq ft yard.

You can also spray multiple rounds of tenacity.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

120 apps is a lot my man..any interest in selling me enough to do 2 x 4ksqft of anuew? If tenacity will take care of it I may just go that route. It's $70 and I would want to get that for when I reseed anyway.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

1028mountain said:


> @jha4aamu Can you recommend a brand or place to buy it? I don't need much.
> 
> @greengrass Same boat as you kind of, reno last fall no pre-m so here I am. I guess I can do the same and just reseed with TTTF in the fall then pre-m shortly thereafter.
> 
> FWIW I have been wathcing 'Paul's Prime Cuts' which he appears to deal mostly with TTTF and POA. He say Anuew seems to be working but again I got no interest in $125 for how little I need.


https://www.domyown.com/poa-constrictor-herbicide-p-17290.html

I can't seem to find an online supplier of the product i used last year. But thats the same ai and same concentration


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

1028mountain said:


> 120 apps is a lot my man..any interest in selling me enough to do 2 x 4ksqft of anuew? If tenacity will take care of it I may just go that route. It's $70 and I would want to get that for when I reseed anyway.


Sorry, no interest as I have roughly 8k sq ft so it'll last me only about 2 years for pgr purposes. I also don't know the real efficacy of it on poa a so I wouldn't want to sell a product when I have no 1st hand knowledge of its intended results.

I have put two apps of tenacity down, 4 oz then 2 oz, and it seems to be yellowing it severely, which its supposed to do. G-man put me in this direction in his journal so I'm giving credit to him.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks guys, will pick up some tenacity today and try that route.

EDIT: who decides which threads to move here? Hell I can't count how many weed ID threads are in the cool season section but seems only mine get moved. <sigh>


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm cutting at 1/2" and I have grass with seed heads. I'm assuming it's POA but I don't really recall it dying in the summer and having brown spots. Although it is possible.
Is this Poa? And how would you guys get rid of it?


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

Poa annua is brutal to get rid of. I have it in my back lawn (lots) and some in my front.

Here's an article on it and controlling it (attempting to) on golf courses:

https://www.golfdom.com/annual-bluegrass-control-in-golf-turf/

It appears the only way to really rid yourself of this pest is to nuke it (and the lawn) with Roundup and then re-seed. I did read last week about a new herbicide that has come out to deal with it and it doesn't affect the surrounding lawn. The name escapes me, but if I can find the site, I'll post the herbicide here.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

The top pictures are poa annua, but be wary of going overboard right now, because other grass is going to seed now too, grasses you want.

My opinion on 4K?

Hand pull as much as you can once spring, then fall, split apps of prodiamine. Nuking it makes it look ugly, and expensive herbicides take the same amount of time but more money, and may make it look ugly all spring.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=17011


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

The article I read out treating POA is to use Xonerate at 1oz per acre of bentgrass, 2oz per acre of KBG/Ryegrass at 2 applications.

They also recommend frequent top-dressing, nutrient balance in the soil, proper soil PH and good water control.


----------

